# Happy st. Patrick's day



## dajowr (Jul 5, 2014)

Happy Saint Patrick's day

Here is a clover latte art.

Next time I might put some Irish whiskey in it.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I swear the nation celebrates St Patricks day more than St Georges day!

Nice art though.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

[/url]

I did my bit......


----------



## dajowr (Jul 5, 2014)

True, and a dragon would be very hard to do in a latte art!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

As a child, recall St Patrick's day when all the Irish in our neck of the woods wearing shamrock in their buttonholes.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

In North America it's over run by people who claim to have an Irish granny and hate the English. When really all they want to do is drink crappy green lager. We called it the World Amateur Drinking Championship.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm American and my last name is O'Hara so we celebrated Saint Patrick's day and went around telling everyone how Irish we are.

Come to find out that my Grandfather changed his name in an Arizona court room and he had been telling us porkies for 50 years! Our family had nothing to do with Ireland and never had.

We never let reality get in the way of a good story anyway and my parents never stopped pretending to be Irish.

Hating the English? I think you are over estimating the average American's grasp of history. For the most part, they love Americans like a golden retriever loves a ball.


----------



## GBuz (Dec 31, 2014)

Green coffee is the way to go


----------

